# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  gtk به کدام زبان وابسته است؟

## dkhatibi

کلا اون وابسته به کدوم زبون برنامه نویسیه ؟
یا خودش دارای دستورات و گرامر خاص خود است.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
خوب gtk زبان برنامه نویسی نیست که  syntax داشته باشه!
gtk یک کتابخونه برای ساخت interface هست
gtk برای c, python ,perl,...  نسخه هایی داره

تو سایت gtk میتونید اطلاعات بیشتری بدست بیاورید
www.gtk.org

----------


## oxygenws

در ادامه صحبت های رامین جان...

gtk یک کتابخونه ای که خودش رو با c (دقیقا c) نوشتند.
این کتابخونه رو توی زبون های دیگه هم استفاده کردند، مثلا برای C++‎ می تونی از gtkmm استفاده کنی. (البته در مورد C++‎ زیاد نیازی نیست!! ضمن اینکه اصولا سرعت c بیشتر از C++‎ است!)
هه، توی PHP هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد.

----------

